# laptob to tv



## tatianacas (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a sony vaio VGN-NW240F land i want to connect it to my Crosley Lcd what cable do i need ,this is hard  i jsut want to be able to watch stuff from my pc on my big screen


----------



## stonzie (Apr 5, 2010)

U probly need vga to vga, but need to know what ports are on ur tv and pc?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like you may have a HDMI output port on the left side of the laptop?

The TV should also have HDMI ports if it does then a HDMI cable will do the trick.
http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Unlimited-6-Foot-Cable-PCM-2295-06/dp/B0007MWE2S


----------

